# Help identify the Year and Aprx Value of my Hiawatha Gambles?



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi.  I'm new to the site (and to forums) and am looking for anyone with ANY knowledge of the 
Year and Value for my bike.  I am looking to sell and don't want to walk into it blind.  Haven't 
been able to find the information myself.  Thanks! Pam


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like a 1959 to me, here is mine


----------



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Could be....*

Mine doesn't say Roadmaster on the Chain Guard.  Does yours have the Indian Head on the "serial number" (???)  plate?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 14, 2013)

this style tank was only used 1 or 2 years on a lot of different CWC made bicycles including, jet pilot, Hiawatha, skyrider and texas ranger.

Its a CWC or Cleveland welding company made bike.


pkj419 said:


> Mine doesn't say Roadmaster on the Chain Guard.  Does yours have the Indian Head on the "serial number" (???)  plate?


----------



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Value*

Would you give me a guess (or maybe a suggestion where I could look) re: value.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 14, 2013)

the serial number is under the crank or, on the read left hand side drop out where the rear axle is.

Nick.




pkj419 said:


> Would you give me a guess (or maybe a suggestion where I could look) re: value.


----------



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Serial Number??*

This is the only number I have found so far..



on the plate with the Indian Head on front.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 14, 2013)

have you tried looking under the bike? on the BB or under the crank? was there nothing there?

Nick.



pkj419 said:


> This is the only number I have found so far..View attachment 92105
> 
> on the plate with the Indian Head on front.


----------



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Still there???*

Where else could I look for info???  I am hot to sell this.  I love the bike, but don't have the room to store it or the money to restore it. Did you buy yours restored? Or did you restore it yourself? Beautiful either way, just curious.


----------



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Gonna look now.........*

checking..


----------



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

J812942.  any info is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Welcome to the Cabe*

Pam, I requested some information on a similar bike, badged AMF / Roadmaster / Pilot, that was deemed a 50's model and below is the link to someone's opinion of value and what it exactly was.
Not exactly what yours looks like and probably older than your Roadmaster based on the serial number(one less digit).
But, my opinion based on that earlier conversation is $100-$150 to the guy that has to have it. But, I'm no expert....just another opinion.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40224-AMF-Pilot&highlight=pilot


----------



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Jd56*

Hi. Thank you so much for the info.  I am considering restoring the bike myself now.  
I think it might be fun and for a little investment cash (and personal time,) it would increase value significantly.  But I am no expert either, so any and all advise is welcome, from novice to expert.  I'll keep checking back and let anyone reading know anything I might learn on the way. Thanks again for sharing. Pam


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 14, 2013)

that bike is 200 tops all day long cleaned up. Cleaned up means cleaning not repainting. If you restore it you will be lucky to get 100 out of it unless you have it professionally restored by one of the three top restorers in this country. Their names escape me now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2013)

As the previous post said you will be wasting every dollar you spend restoring this bike. A true, show quality resto would be about a $1k and it would be worth a couple hundred tops. My advice if you are going to sell is do nothing! I'd throw it out there for $200-250 and go from there. V/r Shawn


----------



## pkj419 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Thank you.*

I truly thank you both for the advise.  It was a wise thing I did when I registered on this site.

Not everyone takes the time to offer advise out of which they will get nothing.  The two of you 
are true Gentlemen, and I appreciate you. :o   

Best Regards until Next Time,  Pam


----------

